# Favorite Duck Recipes



## wetlandfarms (Oct 10, 2005)

There is nothing like eating a good duck dinner. One of my favorite duck recipes is cutting up the duck breast into cubes and marinating it in Dale's Steak seasoning....Then take a tooth pick and put piece of duck meat, mushroom, yellow or red pepper, water chestnut, and wrap it with bacon.....and Grill it! God its good! you would be able to cook enough to keep up with your buddies eating them.

anybody else have a favorite recipe that they like??, I always like trying different ways of cooking the ducks, hoping to try a few new recipes on the ducks this year in Nodak.


----------



## drakespanker12 (Aug 28, 2006)

try marinatin it in italian dressing for a couple days then wrappin it up in bacon put it on kabob sticks with pineapple in between each piece and grill it up


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Marinate it in Gas...Light a match throw on breasts... I have to make jerkey out of all waterfowl to make it barable...I've tried all the different ways to prepare...It all still tastes like slough to me...


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

Try cutting it up, marinating it for weeks and throwing it in the trash. Put the steak on the grill and enjoy. 
kidding: I marinate mine in red wine for well as long as it takes for me to want to cook them. Then cook them to liking. I find some spices, egg, four, and frying works very well. Bacon always works because bacon is the greatest thing on the planet.


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

Foodsaver canister or ziplock bag
6 duck breast halves
1/3 bottle allegro marinade (hickory or game tame)
6 cloves smashed garlic
4 sprigs fresh cut rosemary, chopped
1/4 cup olive oil
3 green onion tops minced
red pepper flakes & parsley flake (to taste)
fresh cracked pepper
Marinate 3-4 days refrigerated, set out 1 hour before cooking...grill on high heat, brushing with the marinade 'til pink in the center (DO NOT OVERCOOK), let it set 5 minutes, cut and serve with wild rice....works on everything except coots and mergs...and you deserve to choke down every one of those you shoot!!!

Also fry 'em in the morning in potato chip crumbs & egg wash, serve up with an egg over easy, and toast plus a cup of coffee...good to go 'til noon.

I promise...you'll love the top recipe...great on elk and deer too!!


----------



## wetlandfarms (Oct 10, 2005)

Man that sounds awesome, definetly going to have to try that one. Have you ever tried making duck stroganoff...thats some good sh*t right there. I'll have to post the recipe. :beer:


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

I know it is a lot more work but plucking the ducks and putting them in a baking pan with some wine and a few other spices is probably my favorite meal to eat. The skin holds the moisture in and you get that dark golden brown, crispy skin.


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

OOOOOH yeah...stroganoff is a good way to use 'em too!! Another family favorite is to use a jaccard (meat tenderizer) on the breasts til they're real thin 1/4", soak 'em in buttermilk, and dredge 'em in egg wash, flour, egg wash, then cracker crumbs, and fried up like a chicken fried steak with mashed taters and mushroom gravy....MMMMMMM!

My old man likes to cube 'em up 2"x 2" pieces, deep fry them in tempura batter, and eat them over rice with home-made sweet-n-sour sauce...that's another great recipe too!!

I have a friend who told me he likes to cut a pocket in his, fill it with cream cheese, poke with a toothpick to hold shut, and wrap the exterior with jalapenos and bacon, and grill it...gonna try that one this year.

Honestly, I think duck and lesser geese are very good eating, especially when you remember NOT to cook them for too long...big tough geese, and snows I just jerky or make pepperoni with anyhow...
I'm gonna try the Dale's Wetlandfarms...where's the best place to find it??

HM


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

My 2 favorite ways are as follows:

#1--Cut 4-6 breasts into strips in a medium frying pan.
Brown strips with a good spicy(acidic) picante sauce(my wife's is killer!)
When they are done browning, add enough sauce to completely cover the strips, cover the pan and let boil on med heat for about 5 minutes. Uncover, remove the strips and make duck fajitas. The acidity of the picante sauce takes a lot of the gamey flavor out of it and the addition of all the other toppings tastes great with a nice cold adult beverage!

#2--Take 12-16 duck breasts, tenderize with fork or other tenderizing utinsil, and put in ziploc bag with Adolph's Marinade in Minutes. Let marinade for at least 2 hrs. Take out, wrap in a slice of bacon and tooth pick the bacon at the ends(be sure to soak the toothpicks in water to keep them from burning up). Cook on the grill over medium heat until the bacon is done. When the bacon is done, the duck is done to a perfect medium with only slight pink in the middle. This also tastes great with a nice cold adult beverage!

ENJOY! :beer:

Chris


----------



## magnum44270 (Jul 20, 2007)

MOMMA ALWAYS SAID, YOU KILL IT YOU EAT IT!

this is and esay one.

take a duck whole or breasts of cubed...
place in crook pot, add cream of mushroom soup, salt and pepper. put on lid, low simmer for 6-8 hours ..

end product is fall off the bone tender, and delicious

if you really dont like the taste of it, you can always make jerkey with it,
and if you still cant stand the way it taste, maybe you shouldnt be shooting it... or give the meat to someone who enjoys it.

HERES A TIP TO THOSE WO DONT EAT THE DELICIOUS LIFE PROTEIN THE HARVEST.
im sure everyone knows at least one family that is short on cash aka. poor/needy !...*so breast, clean and bag then deliver it to someone in need of food*

gives a good image to hunters and the meat doesnt go to waste!


----------



## bigduck93 (Apr 4, 2007)

Cut breasts into 1" cubes and pat dry. Mix 1 cup brown sugar, 1/2 cup soy sauce and 1/4 cup worteshire sauce in large ziploc bag . Add duck, coat well and place in refrigerator for a couple of hours. When ready, wrap cubes in strips of bacon, just long enough to go completely around it and place on skewers. Be sure to leave space in between cubes. Cook until bacon is crispy and enjoy. Goes real good as an appetizer with :beer: :beer:


----------



## Remington06 (Mar 7, 2005)

I have a couple that I really like

I make a box of stuffing mix that you get for about $1.50 and after it cooks I put it in a roasting pan. Then I take the duck breast (2) and wrap them in bacon, and season them with an italian chicken seasoning. (For a little more favor I'll marinate the breast in a Lawry's 30 minute marinade before I wrap the breast in bacon. Or marinade in BBQ sauce). I set the breast on top of the stuffing in the pan. Sometimes I will pour a gravy or BBQ sauce over the breast meat and the stuffing. Also if I'm really hungry for bacon I will put a layer of bacon over the stuffing and set the bacon wrapped duck breast on top of it. From there I cook it about an hour or until the breast meat flakes with a fork. This recipe covered enough of the duck taste that my girlfriend actually ate it without knowing it was duck.

The other recipe is I take the breast of a duck or goose and cube it into about 1 inch pieces. Then take a bottle of your favorite BBQ sauce and and pour it over the cubes of meat (you might need 2 bottles depending on the quantity of the duck or goose). Then I add pepper, salt, soy sauce, worchester sauce, all to taste. I let it sit in the fridge for about 3 to 4 days. I put the cubes of meat and the excess sauce in a pan(normally I marinate the meat in a cooking pan) into the oven and cook it on about 350 degrees for around an hour to an hour and a half. It gives a great BBQ taste to the meat and makes it really tender. Its also really good in a crock pot/slow cooker.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

goose and noodles-

cut up goose breast into bite size pieces, marinate in red wine vinegar over night (if you don't like the subtle taste of vinegar, you won't like this recipe).

next day, drain the vinegar and brown the meat in butter using a skillet.
you can use any type of noodle package with flavored sauce (which i prefer) or just plain noodles in a milk sauce. stir in the meat and let meat and noodles simmer on very low heat for about 10 minutes.

serve with garlic bread and sauteed mushrooms, with a good wine and then head for the easy chair! good stuff!


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Jerky :biggrin:


----------



## wi2nd (Sep 11, 2007)

My wife and kids won't eat them and I can't cook worth anything, but these two I can manage:

1) Breast the little guys (teal, etc.) and let the breasts marinade overnight in teriyaki sauce. Grill with salt and pepper. Great for hunting camp - fantastic taste and easy appetizer (or entre) after a day in the field.

2) For the rest of the birds, place them in a slow cooker with cream of onion soup and BBQ sauce until the meat falls off. Again, very easy and absolutely delicious.

Being from out of state, I also never forget to entertain the kids with a beautiful Mallard head attached to a cleaned bird before cooking. 

Hope you find these as good as we do.


----------



## FallsGuy16 (Oct 4, 2006)

I like to marinade them in Tiger Sauce overnight and mix them up in a stir fry. Also using the duck in very small pieces and cooking them in your favorite chili recipe is really good. My sweetheart who is not big on Wild Game of any kind liked both of these.


----------



## Jack_Coughs_Alot (Sep 11, 2007)

best recipe i have found is to give it away to your neighbors..... :lol:

actually though, if you take flour, egg, milk, monteray steak seasoning, and tang fruit drink powder, and make a batter of that, dip breast strips in that and deep fry - VERY TASTY. and even better with a cheese Queso dip for it!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Couple of my favorites...

#1 Use the marinade on the Montreal Steak Seasoning. (it is olive oil, soy sauce and seasoning.) Then let it set a couple of hours or over night. Then grill it to a medium to medium rare.

#2 Marinate it in soy sauce and garlic powder over night. Then grill it to a med. - med rare.

Serve both with rice.

Rice recipe....
In electric fry pan add: stick of butter, green pepper, mushrooms, onions and saute' When sauted add cup of rice (not instant rice) and one can of beef consume. Cover for 1 hour stirring every 10 mins or so. Keep on heat until rice is tender. Lower heat if needed.

mmmmmm........ I need to eat the last package of duck tonight!


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

If you put enough marinade on shoe leather it will probably taste alright as well.

If you want to experience duck that you could mistake for a tender cut of beef try cooking mallard on the grill with worchestershire, salt and pepper. The KEY to the whole ordeal is to cook the mallard medium rare. The more you overcook duck the more it tastes like liver. Try this once and you will be very surprised! Also quite important the mallard be fresh...frozen doesn't cut it.


----------



## ducks54 (Jul 16, 2007)

All of these sound good, I will have to try them this year.

My favorite is to:

1) start cooking cut-up bacon on high heat.
2) when the bacon is half done add cubed duck or goose, lemon pepper, garlic salt, and onion salt.
3) cook until the bacon is done.

the cooking on high heat seems to sear the duck and help it stay moister.


----------



## james.hunter (Sep 5, 2007)

the best way to cook both duck and geese is to inject them with caguan injector. My favorite is the honey bacon barbaque maranade. It keeps the brest nice and tender and it taste great. :beer:


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

New one I just tried to night and I absolutely loved it, I would rather eat this then any beef product on the market.

Marinade 2 goose breasts in the lawreys Caribean Jerk Marinade over night. Then take the breast and butterfly it to cut it in half and wrap each of the four peices in bacon, I used some Jalepeno Bacon I found at Hugo's and then sprinkled some Cajun seasoning on it and then cooked it to a medium rare and wow was it tastey.

I didn't even had to use any barbaque sauce with it, just ate it plain and I absolutely loved it. I would rather eat this then prime rib, I can't say enough about it. :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Flick (Aug 21, 2002)

Sorry if this recipe was allready said, I didn't scan through the above posts.

"Grilled duck in a Soy Sauce" from the Delta Waterfowl website. I swear to god if you cook it right it tastes like a fine piece of steak. It's unreal. I've tried honkers in this recipe and they're still horrible. I just jerky those dark skinned bastages.


----------



## Thomas Dow (Aug 11, 2007)

#1- the gumbo recipe on Duckmen 7 (I use hot links instead of sausage)
#2- Duck and Seafood Paella on the "Canada in the Rough" website season 2 recipes (especially good for divers)
#3- Alberta Mallard sandwiches on the 2005 season of recipes on the Ducks Unlimited website
#4- Trent's famous creole duck at 
http://www.lonestarlabradors.com/Labrad ... leDuck.htm

I've had people who swear they hate eating duck devour all these recipes. It's all in the prep work. Drawing out blood before freezing, not over cooking, etc.


----------

